

Android overtakes Nokia’s Symbian - rbanffy
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/17433c60-2d31-11e0-9b0f-00144feab49a.html

======
whatever_dude
Registered users only. Here's a free alternative with the same source, I
believe: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/31/android-
sym...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jan/31/android-symbian-
smartphone-sales)

This is the interesting part, IMO:

 _(...) the smartphone market itself (...) grew by 88.6% between the fourth
quarters of 2009 and 2010, from 53.7m phones sold to 101.2m._

Almost two times the number of total smartphone from last year, meaning the
platform is still expanding very fast.

------
Pewpewarrows
Google's increase from Q4 2009 to Q4 2010: 615.1%.

Say what you will about the Android vs iOS debate, but that's damn impressive.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Android selling 3x their closest competitor in the US market (RIMM) last
quarter is also a very big number.

------
robotron
"FT.com articles are only available to registered users and subscribers."

~~~
Hagelin
And anyone coming from Google:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aft.com+%22Android+over...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aft.com+%22Android+overtakes+Nokias+Symbian%22)

------
getsat
Overtakes in quarterly sales, Symbian's install base is still _much_ larger
than Android's.

~~~
jsnell
Does anyone care about that installed base though? Most of those devices
aren't going to be ones that people particularly want to develop for. The
number of "modern" Symbian devices is going to be much smaller, and might even
already be lower than that of "modern" Android devices.

And anyway given the growth of the market as a whole, the new devices sold
next year are going to totally overwhelm whatever pre-existing base there is.

